# help with a hose....



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

hey guys..
im at work now, and i want to order a part today.
i dont know what its called and cant find it online.
its a black hose about 1in in diameter and it connects to the boost hot hard metal pipe. its about 1in in diameter, and looks like it goes to the diverter valve. mine is split and spews oil on my coils.
i have etka on my laptop...but its not with me.
help me out before i get my laptop, and ill help you out!!








i think its the middle hose in this pic, but i just want the oem replacment, not some 100$ silicone hose.
http://www.germanautoparts.com...464/f
_Modified by speed51133! at 10:50 AM 4-14-2010_


_Modified by speed51133! at 10:51 AM 4-14-2010_


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*









Is it in the pic?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

i dont think so. thats all oil and coolant hose.
this attaches to the boost pipe, right behind the valve cover by the firewall/rain tray.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ok, I'll keep looking (I get bored at work and have etka here)








^ any closer? I know very little about the 1.8t (holy crap there are a ton of hoses for the 225)
I was thinking it was in the neighborhood of #51


_Modified by zetarhopike at 2:11 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

PN for #51 is 8L9145743A but the diagram is a little sketchy so I'm not sure if that points to the hose than runs from the boost pipe to the dv or not...


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if the hose will cost you way to much for some reason( i dunno why it would) the DV relocation kit eliminates the need for that hose


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ShockwaveCS)*

thats it. 51. looks like it has many hoses with it....may have to get creative,
pm me for the reward!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (speed51133!)*

geeze..world impex wants 150 for it, 179 retail....umm can you say..NO?


----------



## redTTalms (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (speed51133!)*

check your local auto parts store and ask if they have a hose that size. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (redTTalms)*

This is the charge pipe to DV hose right?
Yea... on my car it was cracking and I went to the dealer to replace it. Figured hey it's a good idea and it can't be more than $20... it was $170+!!!!
I obviously decided against doing it. The issue with replacing it with regular hose was the two different sizes of where it attaches to and that bend. I made a rubber + copper home depot elbow combo at one point that ended up blowing off.
Do yourself a favor and buy the Samco DV relocation kit. It costs less and replaces that OEM crap with nice silicon + you get to have cool air recirculate instead of hot.
Also if you are shooting oil out of that pipe that's not good and you should clean your whole intake path. Oil resides in the hoses but usually more down the line than that.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DougLoBue)*

i dont really care if there is oil in the intake.....its not gonna hurt anything


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

except your MAF?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

mafless?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

oil wouldn't touch the MAF but it would fill up in the intercooler tanks and effect flow after awhile as it mixed with water vapors and turned to the grey gunk.



_Modified by DougLoBue at 3:54 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (DougLoBue)*

some oil is normal man....the turbo oil seal is just a piston ring.
some ill get past and is normal.
i dont think oil going to fill up the intercooler tanks.

i think ill be ok
and oil mixing with water and turning into "the grey gunk"? i think i missed that day in engine diagnostics class.
thanks for th input, but ill be ok. im not a novice.
i just couldnt find that hose online, and now i have, im not paying 150 for it.
ill fabricate my own solution.


_Modified by speed51133! at 11:24 AM 4-16-2010_


----------

